# Pop



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2019)

India, with a still rapidly growing population is getting nervous. BJP leader Singh has proposed stripping families with more than two children of voting rights. How's that for disenfranchisement?

Union minister's population control idea: Strip voting rights of couples with more than two children


Meanwhile, in the rest of the world the population is aging rapidly and with significant consequences.

There are now more people over age 65 than under five—what that means

Time to prepare for a reality too many have ignored for too long.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 13, 2019)

Don't care. Just stay off my lawn!!


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Don't care. Just stay off my lawn!!



 There won’t be enough kids to trample your lawn soon.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 13, 2019)

Each person has 2 parents, 4 grand parents, 8 great grand parents, 16 great great grandparents etc.. At this rate the population will reach zero in a few more generations.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 13, 2019)

Pop  goes the weasel...


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 13, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> India, with a still rapidly growing population is getting nervous. BJP leader Singh has proposed stripping families with more than two children of voting rights. How's that for disenfranchisement?
> 
> Union minister's population control idea: Strip voting rights of couples with more than two children
> 
> ...



Most powerful plea I have ever heard or read in favour of outlawing abortion!

Thank You!!!


----------



## Third Party (Jul 13, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> India, with a still rapidly growing population is getting nervous. BJP leader Singh has proposed stripping families with more than two children of voting rights. How's that for disenfranchisement?
> 
> Union minister's population control idea: Strip voting rights of couples with more than two children
> 
> ...


Maybe the earth will have a chance to recover with humans hurting her.


----------



## Dekster (Jul 13, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> India, with a still rapidly growing population is getting nervous. BJP leader Singh has proposed stripping families with more than two children of voting rights. How's that for disenfranchisement?
> 
> Union minister's population control idea: Strip voting rights of couples with more than two children
> 
> ...



Yawn, more AT&T Customer Service Representatives......


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2019)

Dekster said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > India, with a still rapidly growing population is getting nervous. BJP leader Singh has proposed stripping families with more than two children of voting rights. How's that for disenfranchisement?
> ...





???


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 13, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> India, with a still rapidly growing population is getting nervous. BJP leader Singh has proposed stripping families with more than two children of voting rights. How's that for disenfranchisement?
> 
> Union minister's population control idea: Strip voting rights of couples with more than two children
> 
> ...



What to do?  Solyent Green?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > India, with a still rapidly growing population is getting nervous. BJP leader Singh has proposed stripping families with more than two children of voting rights. How's that for disenfranchisement?
> ...





How would that help with a declining population?


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 13, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> India, with a still rapidly growing population is getting nervous. BJP leader Singh has proposed stripping families with more than two children of voting rights. How's that for disenfranchisement?
> 
> Union minister's population control idea: Strip voting rights of couples with more than two children
> 
> ...


And what does the act of stripping families with more than two children of their voting rights supposed to accomplish ?  Is it supposed to work as some sort of incentive to slow down the birthrate in an over populated society with no end in sight ?  Gotta start somewhere right ?

So it probably don't stop with just the voting rights being lost, so once lose that right, it probably spirals into the loss of other rights just as well. Not sure what kind of programs India has for the poor, but it must be good seeings how many poor they have in that country. Some of the videos of it all are unbelievable.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 13, 2019)

means more immigrants screwing up the US


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 13, 2019)

harmonica said:


> means more immigrants screwing up the US


Yeah if they attempt to come this way because of it all.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 13, 2019)

...where I work, we have  about 30% ''foreign'' ''immigrants''..some have been here for years but I can't understand them much at all!!!!
..I went out to a buffet restaurant yesterday and felt I was in a foreign country!!
one family of about 8 never spoke English.....


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > India, with a still rapidly growing population is getting nervous. BJP leader Singh has proposed stripping families with more than two children of voting rights. How's that for disenfranchisement?
> ...




That seems to be the idea. Hard to believe anyone could miss the disaster China's population control law turned out to be.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2019)

harmonica said:


> means more immigrants screwing up the US




Really? Immigrants from India "screwing up the US"?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2019)

harmonica said:


> ...where I work, we have  about 30% ''foreign'' ''immigrants''..some have been here for years but I can't understand them much at all!!!!
> ..I went out to a buffet restaurant yesterday and felt I was in a foreign country!!
> one family of about 8 never spoke English.....



Wow. Did that family in the restaurant know they were causing you so much trauma?


----------



## harmonica (Jul 13, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ...where I work, we have  about 30% ''foreign'' ''immigrants''..some have been here for years but I can't understand them much at all!!!!
> ...


....you would have to be a dumbass to not know more workers = higher prices-lower wages...higher taxes-for schools especially--over crowded schools
...I've linked many times how the immigrant capital of the US--California--is the most expensive to live in with over crowded schools--and CA is near the bottom fourth of people living in poverty
...NYork is also expensive with mucho immigrants 
....you need to wake up


----------



## harmonica (Jul 13, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ...where I work, we have  about 30% ''foreign'' ''immigrants''..some have been here for years but I can't understand them much at all!!!!
> ...


plus all the tax $$$$$ that go to immigration/etc 
.....PLUS our jobs are going overseas--DOUBLE FKD!!! ---so workers come here and jobs go there!!! DUH


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...




Hmm...immigrants from India are crowding American schools? Really? Indian immigrants generally come here as trained professionals, not to pick lettuce.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...




What specific tax $$$$$?


----------



## Dekster (Jul 13, 2019)

harmonica said:


> ...where I work, we have  about 30% ''foreign'' ''immigrants''..some have been here for years but I can't understand them much at all!!!!
> ..I went out to a buffet restaurant yesterday and felt I was in a foreign country!!
> one family of about 8 never spoke English.....



Northern Virginia/DC is like that--convenience stores, gas stations and restaurants mostly owned operated and staffed by people for whom English is a second language....or third.....you get used to it after awhile.  I tell people to give themselves 3 months to start understanding them and after about 6 months you won't think twice about it.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 13, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


The only thing aggravating me with the Indian immigrants coming here from that part of the world, is that our government by my understanding gave them tax breaks and incentives to open and run businesses that regular American starter up folks couldn't get.

Then as I am told, that they actually run some sort of mafia style network that allows them to work under an assumed name that was on their visa..... This is where the businesses owned ,are run under that name. The businesses are then supported by the network that has been created. It has been a highly effective strategy aided and abedded by our government incentives given them it seems, and it has allowed them to amass great wealth in this country over time. They go back to India for months at the time visiting is also what I have been told. Maybe to invest or bank their money there ???

If you are an American youth today, then you are looked at as a piece of crap by your own countrymen who have done you this way.

Welcome to the land of the new immigrants, where the American of old is fast becoming the minority and/or a stranger in their own land.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 13, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Tax incentives, taxpayer programs etc ??


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Such as?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> ...
> 
> If you are an American youth today, then you are looked at as a piece of crap by your own countrymen....




Is that how you feel?


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 13, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


My tax dollars being used as incentives or safety nets for the establishment of these foriegners to be held up until a foothold is gained.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Got a link to some program or such?


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 13, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


Listen you dolt, if you ain't got any better conversational skills than that, then go fly around someone else's cow patty for a while.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



You brought it up. Who exactly feels as you have described?


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 13, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Just told you, my tax dollars for one, and don't play dumb, as you know good and well what the government has done, and the programs that help and incentivize immigrants to come here and participate. College exchange programs is another, but that one is ok. Education I'm not against ever, but there are alot of things out there that are just wrong. When we see a president saying out of his own mouth that "these people are just doing the jobs Americans won't do", then we have a traitor among us.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...





Got a link to some program, or law or such?


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 13, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Nope, don't need any because you already know of the ones I speak of (maybe). Playing dumb in front of the audience isn't helpful to you if that is your game now, because of course others here know the truths about it all. Oh wait, but I'm the dummy for not getting documents/links for something you already know. Well alrighty then.

Your thing is protecting the people of color from the mean oh white people for whom if question anything about anything, then here you come flying in with your cape to save the day. LOL.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 13, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Which Foreign Aid Programs Work? The U.S. Runs A Test — But Won't Talk About It


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 13, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > India, with a still rapidly growing population is getting nervous. BJP leader Singh has proposed stripping families with more than two children of voting rights. How's that for disenfranchisement?
> ...


Not my country, not my problem.  What are we doing for the poor in this country?  Oh, wait, we're importing even more poor, but these poor people are a protected class given special consideration before any indigenous poor.  I guess our indigenous poor just don't want a better life as much as the new bunch does.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




Oh, is that how logical discourse works, Professor?


----------



## harmonica (Jul 14, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


hahahhahahahah!!!!!!!!!!??????????
5.7 BILLION$
....PLUS the many embassies that process immigrants/refugees/''asylum'' fakers/etc cost tax payer $$$
many in Mexico alone-why SO MANY in Mexico???!!! 
U.S. Embassy and Consulates in Mexico
applying and becoming a US citizen
etc
Fact Sheets


----------



## harmonica (Jul 14, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


!!!!??????
you must be ignorant and/or to gullible on the subject:
US tax $$$ go to pay for all kind of dumbass '''immigrant''' crap
translators for schools !!!!!!


> In 2010, to better serve this [ immigrant ] population, the Syracuse City school District created a new position — nationality workers — to serve as a bridge between new immigrant communities and the schools.





> He helps immigrant parents communicate with English-speaking teachers and district officials and ensures that parents have an opportunity to be heard.


Schools are under federal pressure to translate for immigrant parents


----------



## harmonica (Jul 14, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


hahahahahha--they waste tax $$$$ to INVESTIGATE* when AMericans don't help immigrants communicate--*this is DUMB
so they come here --can't speak English and it's OUR fault!!!!!!?????


> districts when it comes to providing language access. While it struggles, at times, to meet its obligations, districts in other cities and states have fared worse. Dozens have been investigated by the Office of Civil Rights or the Department of Justice in recent years following complaints that they did not provide


----------



## harmonica (Jul 14, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





> “Providing an interpreter is a fundamental responsibility of a district when they have children or parents who do not speak English


.....my mother-in-law's family never got a translator/etc --they learned on their own when they came here in the 50s


----------



## harmonica (Jul 14, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


you know we are talking about ALL immigrants--you fail
don't try your dumbshit here


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 14, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...





You didn’t read the links, huh?


----------



## harmonica (Jul 14, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


we spend MASSIVE amounts of $$$$ on immigration
are you playing dumb or are you just dumb?


----------



## harmonica (Jul 14, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


...not to mention governmental services such as DMV/Licenses/etc have to hire MORE workers to handle MORE workloads


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 14, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...




Enumerate it specifically.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 14, 2019)

Someone is confusing legal and illegal immigration again.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 14, 2019)

Someone is also completely ignoring the thread topic as well.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 14, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I have no answer, which is why I prefaced my first question before the second question.  I have two sons, and two grandsons.- I've done my part.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 14, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Looks like it's up to them now.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 14, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...




How specifically does that break down?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 14, 2019)

harmonica said:


> ... the many embassies that process immigrants/refugees/''asylum'' fakers/etc cost tax payer $$$......




Oh, is that the only function of embassies?


----------



## harmonica (Jul 14, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ... the many embassies that process immigrants/refugees/''asylum'' fakers/etc cost tax payer $$$......
> ...


you asked --I provided
1. OBVIOUSLY they have to hire more workers for the HUGE number of Immigrants/asylum fakers/etc
..PLUS the workers NOT in the embassies processing information/''paperwork''/etc
2. why so MANY Mexican consulates/embassy??!!!


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 14, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...




You don't want people to apply to enter the US legally? Are you saying you support illegal immigration?


----------



## harmonica (Jul 14, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


need to cut legal and illegal immigration
I've posted the MANY sensible reasons why on many other threads


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 14, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...




So, you are un-American and part of the problem of illegal immigration. Bad combo.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 14, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


....there is a recent thread on the left/yours/Dem idiotic logic


----------



## harmonica (Jul 14, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


you asked--I provided--now you post dumbshit because you can't argue with facts/logic
...my statements are truth --that's why


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 14, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Yep.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 14, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


He begged me to post a link, so finally I did.

CRICKETS !!!!!!


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 14, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...




What thread?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 14, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...




Provided what?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 14, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



The recent one


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 14, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...




Are you lonely since your fellow Know-Nothings died in the 1800s? Legal immigration will only increase in coming years, whether you like it or not. This kind of nonsense only distracts from the real problem of illegal immigration.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 14, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Where?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 14, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Here on the US Messageboard


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 14, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




What exactly did  you intend this link to support?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 14, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...




So, you have no idea. Got it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 14, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You may lead a horse to water...


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 14, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



I thought you said the horse does not exist.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 14, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Kidding right ??


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 14, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



First two words in your post are the problem. You should stop. You’re embarrassing yourself. So should I help you find the thread.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 14, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Nope.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 14, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> ...should I help you find the thread.




Yes please.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 14, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > ...should I help you find the thread.
> ...



Population


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 14, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...




Thank you. What exactly do you imagine that thread to indicate?


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 14, 2019)

Unko is trying to be clever... LOL


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 14, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Unko is trying to be clever... LOL




No answer yet?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 15, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> India, with a still rapidly growing population is getting nervous. BJP leader Singh has proposed stripping families with more than two children of voting rights. How's that for disenfranchisement?
> 
> Union minister's population control idea: Strip voting rights of couples with more than two children
> 
> ...



OH DANG!!! I thought this thread was going to be about carbonated soda, no joke!! Sigh I'm in "Summer mode"....

But okay, I honestly did not know population decline was a thing....where have I been? Last I heard there was a bunch of noise about not enough land to grow food for everybody or some such...

Must catch up!!


----------

